# PC will not recognise ipod



## paulfcb (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi. I have an ipod classic which i've been using OK for the past few months. Just recently I've formatted my hard drive. I haven't used my Ipod since. Today my girlfriend received the same ipod for Christmas which I've fully charged. The problem now is the PC won't recognise it. It doesn't recognise mine either. I've tried other USB devices and they all work fine so it's definitley an ipod issue. I've been to Apple support which is a bit poor so thought I'd turn to you guys. I've tried resetting them and stuff but nothing. Any ideas?​


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

Try uninstalling Ipod/Itunes software and then reinstall.......


----------



## paulfcb (Nov 29, 2008)

HCD said:


> Try uninstalling Ipod/Itunes software and then reinstall.......


That's the first thing I tried. It's now recognising the ipod but not all of the time.


----------



## Pyronia Pyronius (Aug 18, 2007)

Have you tried switching it to a Mass Storage Device in iTunes???


----------



## Betty Cooney (Dec 26, 2008)

I need to convert an mswmm file to something that can be an podcast.
(MP4?) Unfortunately, I edited the wmm file and saved it but now it is showing the unedited file again. ??


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

Betty - with respect - start a new thread, but with a little more detail!

Paulfcb....swap out USB ports...this may force drivers.


----------



## nyscottjones (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you tried re-authorised the ipod?


----------



## paulfcb (Nov 29, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that this is just a hit and miss thing. Sometimes the PC will recognise it and sometimes it won't.


----------



## paulfcb (Nov 29, 2008)

Any ideas?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hello Paul. Here are two articles that _might_ interest you.

*iPod not recognized when connected to Windows laptop over USB*

*iPod not recognized and Windows Device Manager is empty*

Try the suggested troubleshooting instructions and see if they help or not. Good Luck. 

-- Goku


----------

